# G35 vs 350



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

man.... i saw 2 of those G35 coupes today.... its the nicest car ive ever seen in my damm life.....

350z vs G35...... submit your vote!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

g35 b/c back seats, and much nicer touring package!


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

im seriously considering the G35 over the 350Z.... if get a better paying job!


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I guess it would depend on what I was going to use it for. If I needed something to drive to work everyday, then I'd go G35, but if I got the 350Z, it would be to drive on the weekends. It also depends wether you're looking for refinement of an Infinity or the sportiness of the Nissan. JMO


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

350Z all the way.


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

That's tough. I love the looks of both. Would have to drive both to see. But I love the 350Z. Sat in one, shortest damn shifter I've felt yet. I gotta test drive one, one of these days....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i would have to say the G35... its pretty much a 350Z that got dressed up 4 the ball :banana:


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

G35 is the only way to go--You can then say you own a skyline (thats what they call it in Japan since Infinity doesn't exist over there)


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

I would also have to go for the G35 coupe....Classy body with the heart of a Z......=)


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> *G35 is the only way to go--You can then say you own a skyline (thats what they call it in Japan since Infinity doesn't exist over there) *


Yea, but only hardcore Nissan fans would even know what the funk your talkin about


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

G35 coupe. If looks can kill, than I must be dead. 
Same motor as the 350Z, just slightly less hp, plus it's RWD. If the 350Z didn't have such and ugly ass-end, I would take the 350Z, but I would fell like i'm in a sardine can. Too small. I stand 6 foot and 235lbs. The 350Z says it's not for me


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

But How much would it kick ass to get all the J-spec emblems for your skyline


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

G35- style

350z-new twin turbo kit to be coming out


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Don't both the 350Z and G35 use the VQ35DE? So the twinturbo setup will be very similar.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

350z, pure sport car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Don't both the 350Z and G35 use the VQ35DE? So the twinturbo setup will be very similar. *


the issue is space in the engine bay, etc.

I read somewhere that the kit isn't a direct drop in on the G35 and that Greddy would have to do some modifications to the kit to make it work in the G35.

Just because an SR20DET is an SR20DET doesn't mean a rwd DET will work in a fwd car  same concept, sorta


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

It must just be me, but the front of the G35 looks bigger than the 350Z. The mmost someone would have to do is say move something around, and of course, the intercooler and exhaust piping.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I like the 350, but I like the G35 a lot better, it looks a lot nicer.
The G35 has got the pretty much same chassis as the 350, but with the luxury or style of a BMW.


----------

